
Parable of the polygons – A playable post on the shape of the society - kumaranvpl
http://ncase.me/polygons/
======
brudgers
This probably should be a regular submission rather than a "Show HN" because
show HN is intended as a place where authors submit their original work.

------
pschanely
You made this? Kudos. Too much quality stuff falls through the cracks on HN.

~~~
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716538)

